# ,  / > Icom >      IC-721  IC-725

## Sergey-SSB

IC-721  IC-725
!
73!

----------


## R7DJ

725;726    :!:

----------


## UT8EU

721  725 ,     . 726   ,   50.          :Smile:     .

----------


## UR5VDM

> .


, ... !          ,     ...

----------


## UT8EU

,      :Smile: .   .      -.
-,    CW  -  .

----------


## RN4R

IC-725,       ,   ,       ?

----------


## RN4R

*UR5VDM*,

----------


## RN3QUO

!!            IC-721-726    
-

----------


## UR5VDM

> !!            IC-721-726


.    ,    .    .      ,         .

----------


## UR5VDM

.        .    ,      .        , ,      .          :Smile: 
         .   .     ...

----------


## RA2FDL

> ICov 726S    TUNER


 . .     4-     .     .

----------


## LY1SD

> -  ,         ,       ,     .


     IC-735 -   .

----------


## RN3QUO

> ,   IC   -3, -4.
>   LDG-Z100,     ,     " ",   .
> 
>     ,      ,       IC-718,  706,  ,     ,  : http://www.radioscanner.ru/files/icom/file789/


AlexJ      :!:      ,     726, :Rolling Eyes:   :Crazy: 

http://radiosoft.info/?Konstrukcii:ANT_-_09      -4.    ,   ICOM

----------


## UR5VDM

> ICov 726S    TUNER


.    ,      .         .

----------


## UR5VDM

> - -           ?    ,   - ?      ?


 http://www.cqham.ru/intf.htm         ....         IC-721

----------


## UD2F

http://rk3awl.ru/techpart/wirradio.php

   RA2FDL   
http://www.myqso.ru/index.php?show_news=56&p=5

----------


## UR5VDM

> IC-721.    ?


.    :Smile: 
     .

----------


## R3MM

> -  ** .    ?


   ,   ,     ,   .
 ,  ,   ""    (),           ,   ,   .    (  )              .
http://www.rigpix.com/icom/ic725.htm 
Manufactured*:* Japan, 1988-19xx (Discontinued)
   1988,   ,       ,     .
     1993   - 18 .
 " "          (RZ3CC).    ,     ,     ,     ,   .

----------


## AlexJ

> , .
>      "". 
>          .        .


  , ,  ,        "",   .

----------


## UR5VDM

> ,


 !   !   ()  -   .  :Razz:         FT-1000,       .    "",    .    "" ,  .   ...   ,  .      ,     .
  ,      ...    ,          .

----------


## RA0CHE

UI-7?
     UI-7  IC-721(725)  IC-728(729) ?
         ,     .

----------

